

Show HN: I'm writing a book about Prototyping & User Testing. Feedback? - msencenb
http://mattsencenbaugh.com/lean-prototyping/

======
pandaFish
How is this different from everything else put there? Every week, someone is
charging money for a collection of blog posts.

